# Poisoned cats



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cruel, hope they catch them
A real murder miaowstery: In a quiet suburb, at least 11 cats have been poisoned and left to die in agony. Who is responsible for such wickedness? | Mail Online


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

OMFG how awful  hope the bastard gets hung


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

disgusting! those poor cats  i hope whoever it is is caught soon


----------



## Arlani (May 9, 2010)

I can just cry when I hear something like this  The cats of a friend of mine have been poisoned too, and a lot of cats in that neighborhood as well. You have to be a really sick mind to be able to do something like that


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

This is why i would never let my cats out (unless supervised in the garden)


----------

